# CONFIGURE_ARGS+= not honoured



## sprock (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello,

Trying to make a new port:

```
# $FreeBSD                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                                                                                                                                    
PORTNAME= gf2x                                                                                                                                                                       
DISTVERSION= 1.3.0                                                                                                                                                                   
CATEGORIES= math                                                                                                                                                                     
#MASTER_SITES= https://scm.gforge.inria.fr/anonscm/git/gf2x/gf2x.git                                                                                                                 
LICENSE= GPLv3                                                                                                                                                                       
                                                                                                                                                                                    
MAINTAINER= rmason@mun.ca                                                                                                                                                           
COMMENT= gf2x is a C/C++ software package containing routines for fast arithmetic in GF(2)[x].                                                                                       
                                                                                                                                                                                    
GNU_CONFIGURE= YES                                                                                                                                                                   
CONFIGURE_ARGS= --disable-sse3                                                                                                                                                       
                                                                                                                                                                                    
USES=   libtool                                                                                                                                                                     
CONFIGURE_ARGS=         --prefix=${PREFIX}                                                                                                                                           
                                                                                                                                                                                    
INSTALL_TARGET=install-strip                                                                                                                                                         
                                                                                                                                                                                    
check regression-test test: build                                                                                                                                                   
        @cd ${WRKSRC}; ${SETENV} ${MAKE_ENV} ${CORELIMIT} ${MAKE_CMD} \                                                                                                             
        ${MAKE_ARGS} check                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                                                                                                                                    
.include <bsd.port.mk>
```

I can build the software manually with:

```
./configure CC=/usr/bin/cc CXX=/usr/bin/c++ --disable-sse3
```
and sse3 is disabled.  The code then passes the tests in 'gmake test'.

When I build using my port, the code builds, but sse3 is enabled and a couple of tests fail.

What am I doing wrong?
Thanks,
sprock


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2019)

Don't spread it out, use one CONFIGURE_ARGS line (you have two). Having multiple lines only makes sense when you have options that can be turned on or off. And even then it shouldn't be used like that. 


```
CONFIGURE_ARGS= --disable-sse3 --prefix=${PREFIX}
```

If you need to have it optional use this: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.I...ns.html#makefile-options-auto-activation-good


----------



## sprock (Dec 12, 2019)

That was it. Thank you.  Thanks also for the pointer to optional use.
sprock


----------

